# Crotalus oreganus helleri - Southern Pacific Rattlesnake photos



## GQ. (Sep 24, 2006)

I saw this healthy female while taking a walk yesterday afternoon.  She appeared in great shape in spite of the dry year.

I am always amazed by rattlesnakes.  No matter how many I see they always inspire awe.

I like this pose.  Unfortunately, I had auto white balance set on my camera.  The shade threw the white balance off quite a bit.






This shot shows her color a bit more accurately.  I set the white balance on my sock.  






Enjoy!


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 24, 2006)

Ohh I sure enjoyed! Any habitat shots?
Thanks for posting!


----------



## GQ. (Sep 24, 2006)

Crotalus said:


> Ohh I sure enjoyed! Any habitat shots?
> Thanks for posting!


Thanks Lelle.  Here are a couple habitat shots for you.

The first shot was taken a few moments after I found the rattlesnake.  I took the photo about 20 meters away from where I saw the rattlesnake.






The next photo is from last year or the year before or possibly years ago.  I have no concept of time.    It was taken one hillside away from the above shot.






The dead grass is typical of Southern California in the dry season.  It is very unsettling to walk through as the abundant rattlesnakes are well hidden.  During the rainy season the grass is long and green.  This area also has plenty of wild mustard which really makes my legs itch when it is blooming.  I tend to wear pants in the spring time if I plan to venture into the mustard covered areas.


----------



## Crotalus (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Gil! 
Looks very nice! do you find other species, ruber, in that area?
Now I want to head out again before the winter!


----------



## GQ. (Sep 24, 2006)

Lelle,

     I haven't found any Crotalus ruber in this area.  I have found Hypsiglena, Pituophis, Lampropeltis getula, Diadophis, Salvadora, and Masticophis here.  The occasional Lichanura and Trimorphodon probably frequent this spot, but I have never spotted one in this particular area.  I can find rubers if I take a short drive from here.  However, I tend to hang out in this particular area as it is only five minutes from home.  It is also easy for the kids to join me on a quick hike.


----------



## Sheri (Sep 24, 2006)

Really nice 

Damn, I'm hoping to get out once more this year...

PS
I moved this to the field forum.


----------

